# Favorite Nail Shape?



## CaseyR (May 12, 2014)

Anyone have a preferred nail shape?  I've always tended to go squared or squarely rounded.  I've heard that some of the more pointed shapes have been trending lately, but I haven't experimented too much.  I think I'm too clumsy to even attempt anything remotely "mountain peaked" lol   What about everyone else?  How do you shape your nails?


----------



## Nicole Butz (May 13, 2014)

I have always done square as well but just recently changed to almond/mountain peak. It is really on trend right now and I think it suits my nails a lot better. I find that my nails curl a lot with square and it just ends up not looking good the longer they get. I'm glad I went for it!

-Nikki

[faux signature removed]


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 13, 2014)

Oval or squarely rounded.


----------



## CaseyR (May 13, 2014)

Nikki Lou said:


> I have always done square as well but just recently changed to almond/mountain peak. It is really on trend right now and I think it suits my nails a lot better. I find that my nails curl a lot with square and it just ends up not looking good the longer they get. I'm glad I went for it!
> 
> -Nikki
> 
> [faux signature removed]


That's quite a good idea actually!  I've also noticed the same issue with mine lately.. I heard that the way I type might not be helping (which would be kinda hard to change lol).  I could definitely go for the almond shape if it's stronger/easier to maintain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eileen.jpg (May 13, 2014)

Currently rocking the low maintenance short squoval (squarely rounded). I cannot file long nails to look oval or almond, it just never looks uniform.


----------



## Esthylove (May 14, 2014)

short squarely rounded! I don't want to stab myself. I'm not the most graceful person in the world. LOL


----------



## CaseyR (May 14, 2014)

Esthylove said:


> short squarely rounded! I don't want to stab myself. I'm not the most graceful person in the world. LOL


I so hear you on that! I'm super-clumsy and totally can't be trusted with anything even remotely sharp lol


----------



## Esthylove (May 14, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> I so hear you on that! I'm super-clumsy and totally can't be trusted with anything even remotely sharp lol


I don't know how many times I'd go to touch my eye with acrylics then hit my eye. You'd think I'd learn. So I play safe by keeping my nails with rounded edges!


----------



## CaseyR (May 14, 2014)

Esthylove said:


> I don't know how many times I'd go to touch my eye with acrylics then hit my eye. You'd think I'd learn. So I play safe by keeping my nails with rounded edges!


Good call!  A while back I actually bought a kinda pointy glue-on set that I figured I'd wear for a party, but then I figured alcohol + pointy edges + me might not end so well.. So they stay, in their package lol


----------



## Nicole Butz (May 14, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> That's quite a good idea actually!  I've also noticed the same issue with mine lately.. I heard that the way I type might not be helping (which would be kinda hard to change lol).  I could definitely go for the almond shape if it's stronger/easier to maintain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think mine curl so much because of the OPI Nail Envy I was using. I stopped using it as much. Nails are still strong! How do you type? I'm curious as to how that would effect it!


----------



## CaseyR (May 15, 2014)

Nikki Lou said:


> I think mine curl so much because of the OPI Nail Envy I was using. I stopped using it as much. Nails are still strong! How do you type? I'm curious as to how that would effect it!


Ah I see.  I've never actually tied their Nail Envy, did you find that it worked?  As for me, I tend to type not properly lol I type on a bit of an angle and find that a couple nails on one hand tend to curl a bit as they get longer.  It could be caused by something else though too.  It's a bit odd as I've only really had this issue pretty recently.


----------



## LeslieJohnson (May 22, 2014)

I like Oval and square rounded.I prefer to use glue nails.


----------



## LadyJ89 (Jun 4, 2014)

I like square on other people - but for me - I have wide nail plate so I like the most almond shape.


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 4, 2014)

I like almond.


----------



## CaseyR (Jun 5, 2014)

Cool!  The almond shape is kinda growing on me lately; tempted to try it for something different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't grow my nails very well, I'm a biter. I'm terrible, I'll say that. But when I do grow my nails, I've grown them and filed to a squarely rounded.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

